# Partner K650 Parts?



## jr27236 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just aquired a Partner K650 Demo saw, which I will be probably be selling when all done being cleaned and repairing any issues. So far, I definitely need the lower handle for it. Does anyone have one of these in their boneyard?
Also, is Husqvarna the parent manufacture of these??? If so can i interchange with some other saw??


----------

